# HELP! Software to Make Photos into Printables?



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, let me try to explain what I want.

My wife does dollhouses and I'm in the process of building a train layout.

We are wondering if there is an "easy to use" software out there that is able to take a photo of something (like a house or person) and make it into a tiny [scale] printable?

My guess is, no. But ya never know until you ask, right?

I would like to make mini reproductions of several buildings from my past. I could use stock unpainted buildings that somewhat resemble the shapes of those buildings but I'd rather make exact reproductions.

My wife wants to make paper doll type stand ups for her dollhouses. She's tried just reducing photos but they tend to come out grainy and blurred. There are stock printables online that come out perfect. How do they make these?

Anyway, I'll throw this out there and see if someone can figure out what I'm (we're) saying. 

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll need a high resolution printer if you want something really small, that's probably the limiting factor. Also, start with the highest resolution photo you can, you can always throwaway quality, but you can never "process" it back in. 

Can you post an example of a photo you want to turn into a tiny printable? Also, specify what size printable you want. Put the photo in a ZIP file and attach it to a reply, that will prevent the forum from resizing it.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Check out Evans Design Model Builder software. I use it for some of my construction projects. It will allow you to take a photo of a wall or partial building, insert the photo into the program and print the image to scale. It may work for what you want.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Gwpapa said:


> Check out Evans Design Model Builder software. I use it for some of my construction projects. It will allow you to take a photo of a wall or partial building, insert the photo into the program and print the image to scale. It may work for what you want.


Thanks gunrunnerjohn and Gwpapa.

I appreciate the replies.

Gwpapa I'll look into that software. That does sound very interesting!

:appl:


----------

